# billing 99051 for Saturday visit with E& M codes



## SHERRY SCHEXNAYDER (Nov 22, 2011)

Our office is open on Saturdays.  My office administrator recently asks us to start billing the 99051 CPT code on the Saturday along with an E& M code. Some of the insurance plans do not pay this code separately and are bundling this service with the E& M code. Blue Cross and Blue Shield of La. pays the lesser allowed amount, which is the after hour code of 99051.  I was billing every patient this code even though their insurance plan pay or denied it. My office administrator suggested to bill only the insurance plans that pay for this code, is this correct?  Can I bill only the insurance plans that pay for this service or do I continue to bill all insurance plans and accept the payment allowed?  Should I bill any codes that I know are not payable by the insurance plans.  As a newly certified professional coder, I want to bill this code accordingly.  Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2011)

if you bill it one you have to bill to all and those that do not pay it becomes patient responsibility.  A staturday appt time is a priviledge and a premium appt.  Premiums come with an upcharge if the patient does not want to pay the premium then they can be scheduled for any other non premium time.


----------



## SHERRY SCHEXNAYDER (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks debra!


----------

